# TIABLO A8. Runtimes, Beamshots up to 250 meters. Updated with A9 details!!!



## StefanFS (Jul 9, 2007)

*Finally my new light arrived.*

_*Not quite finished yet. I'll update this review for some time during the summer.*_


*First a short presentation....*

Contents of the box. The OP reflector is an extra item, as is two bezels, one bezel of your choice is included. Extra o-rings and an extra switch boot comes with each light.











Tiablo A8 beside my MRV. Both with smooth reflectors.





Tiablo with OP reflector installed. MRV with smooth.





Size comparison with MRV.





Main components. Battery tube has two o-rings at each end. Light engine has one o-ring between it and the head. The lens has an GITD o-ring between it and the bezel. I'd advise against having it under water for too long a period.





The tailcap disassembled. The reverse two stage clickie module has an 10 Ohm smd resistor for the low mode. The switch itself seem to come from the same manufacturer LumaPower uses. High quality in my opinion. Click on to low level, click again for high. Third click is off. The threads are not anodized so it's not possible to lock out the switch by unscrewing the tailcap a few turns. Why the switch module body has off center grooves cut into it is anyones guess. A hungover worker or somebodys idea of a joke maybe?





Contact assembly under the light engine disassembled. Similar to the MRV's construction, although in this light there's no switch in the light engine. It does protect the driver pcb. A plastic cover that holds a spring and a brass contact in place.





Head upside down flanked by the light engine and tailcap. Exceptional finish.





A closeup to show quality of anodizing and finish. This light has the closest to perfect finish and anodizing I have seen this far on any product, all categories. The anodizing has a "wet" feeling to it. The only thing I can refer to is that it somewhat resembles silk.





The heatsink on the Tiablo. The design is similar to LumaPower MRV, the difference is the material in the heatsink. This one is HAIII aluminium, the MRV is brass with nickle plating.






The A8 with some household objects, a Leatherman Wave, an old Fisher Space Pen, an AA cell and an old incan Mini M?g. 







*Specs from Tiablo*

1.Cree 7090 XR-E LED.​2.Step up and down constant current driver, with high efficiency dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM) and circuit to protect Li-ion battery from over-discharging. Working voltage is 2.3V to 6V, under or over the circuit will cut off to protect battery and flashlight.
3.Two stage output:
i.High output: 1A at 210 Lumens for 2 hours
ii.Low output: 400mA at 60 Lumens for 8 hours
4.42 mm diameter x 36 mm deep reflector provides greater efficient illumination over longer distances than the standard with similar power.
5.Support battery sizes Two 3.0V CR123A batteries or one 18650 Li-ion battery.
6.Type-III hard anodize high quality aerospace grade T7075 aluminum construction.
7.Water proof: waterproof to 5m/15ft.
8.Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
9.Tactical type switch: High/Low/Off button.
10.Weight: 150 g / less than 5.3 ounces excluding battery. Length: 155mm Head diameter: 45mm Housing Diameter: 25.4mm

There's also an additional OP-reflector option that you have to pay extra for.

Tiablo resides in the Manufacturers corner on CPF Market Place.



*Other Findings*

Emitter: CREE X RE Q2 WC tint. 

*Throw in Lux at 1 metre.*

*AW 18650 LiIon*: 
Smooth reflector: 1670 on low. 15950 on high.
OP reflector: 1010 on low. 9800 on high.

*Cr123 primary cells (Energizer):*
Smooth reflector: 2900 on low. 15980 on high.
OP reflector: 2050 on low. 9870 on high.

*milli Ampere readings, to the CREE X RE Q2 WC.*

Positive lead desoldered from the CREE, measured with multimeter.

*AW 18650 LiIon*: 
60 mA on low. 830 mA on high.

*Cr123 primary cells (Energizer):*
120 mA on low. 843 mA on high.



*White wall*

Distance is two metres. All shots with AW 18650 LiIon. It has virtually the same output with CR123 on high, but the low level gets a bit glaring with CR123. This is clearly a flashlight designed with the 18650 LiIon cell in mind. There are some "rings" in the beam on a white wall at 2 metres, even with the OP-reflector.


MRV on left and Tiablo on the right. 1/50, f 2.8. Hotspot intensity is misleading in this shot, the camera can't handle these two bright spots at such a short distance, so it's not possible to compare brightness side by side in the same shot. The lights are too powerful.
The purpose is to show hotspot "geometry" side by side. 





MRV on left and Tiablo on the right. 1/400, f 5.6.





Tiablo on high, smooth reflector. 1/30, f 2.8.





Tiablo on high, smooth reflector. 1/100, f 5.6.





Tiablo on high, OP reflector. 1/30, f 2.8.





Tiablo on high, OP reflector. 1/100, f 5.6.





Tiablo on low, smooth reflector. 1/30, f 2.8.





Tiablo on low, OP reflector. 1/30, f 2.8.






The Tiablo has a very white beam, I'm guessing WC tint. The spill area is marginally smaller than the MRV but brighter. The hotspot is brighter than the MRV but also a bit smaller. On the other hand, the Tiablo has more of a corona around the hotspot. The Tiablo kills my FluPic modded MRV in throw on high. The unmodded MRV doesn't have a chance to stand up to this. Even with the OP-reflector this light throws almost 10 000 Lux. It's all in the reflector geometry, the smooth reflector from the Tiablo fits in the MRV, and in conjunction with a FluPic driven at 1.2 A the throw at one metre from the Tiablo reflector is an amazing 21 000 Lux. _Please be aware that the Tiablo reflectors are 4 mm longer the The MRV reflectors, although it is possible to test the MRV with it, it's not possible to tighten the bezel. You'd have to do major modding to fit a Tiablo reflector in an MRV._

Clearly the Tiablo reflectors are designed for maximum throw, both smooth and OP. Don't misunderstand what I'm trying to say here, there is still a considerable amount of bright spill light. The low level on 18650 LiIon seems to be a useful low, not too bright.

Comparison shot of MRV and Tiablo reflectors. The Tiablo on the right side is 4 mm deeper than the MRV reflector on the left.







*Outdoor Beamshots*

Some important notes about my outdoor beamshots.

This time of year it doesn't really get dark in central Sweden, the sun dips under the horizon, just barely, for an hour. The beamshots are taken in a semidark condition. What you see in the shots very closely resembles what I saw with my bare eyes during the shoot. It was done between 01.30 and 2.30 am. At 2.25 am the sun started to rise so the last shots in the series are even brighter. All shots are 8 second exposures.
I had planned to do this beamshot test with a whole bag of lights, this turned out to be pointless since they were barely seen in the shots and I had a limited time window. There was a lot of logistics and planning in this little exercise.
*From the start I planned to reinstall the MRV's stock driver to keep the test fair. After a while I scratched that and decided to do the test as unfair as I could towards the Tiablo A8 to show this particular flashlights capability. Instead of reinstalling the stock driver in my MRV I fine tuned and resoldered the connections to the FluPic driver I have in it. I also installed an CREE Q2 WC with a low forward voltage in it. The result is that my MRV on level 10, the highest FluPic user adjustable level, performs like the stock MRV does on 2 x RCR123 cells and produces 11 600 Lux in throw @ one meter. On burst, maximum output from the FluPic, my MRV produces 15 100 Lux in throw @ one meter. The MRV with FluPic use one AW 18650 LiIon cell. Normally the MRV produce around 10 000 Lux in throw @ one meter with an 18650 cell.*
First some introductory shots from the first location in the mountains. I tried to coax my wife into coming along with the argument that it could be a nice outing. She didn't buy it, so I went solo. I was at location 1 at 10.30 pm after shooting location 2 in daylight. I had a disposable barbecue and barbecued some sausages and watched the sun set over this lovely black mountain lake.













*Location 1 "The Mountain Lake"*





































*Location 2 "The Pit"*
A sand and gravel quarry for supplying the mountain roads with sand and gravel!


















































*The car is 50 meters away.*











*A shot to show difference in intensity.*






On the way home this individual was standing in the middle of the road and refused to move until I honked. That roe deer had a bad attitude. I didn't get the camera untangled until it left the road and looked back at me with disdain!








*Runtimes*

*No cooling, other than holding it in my hand for periods of time, were used during runtime testing. It wasn't necessary.*

Runtime on AW 18650 LiIon completed. At 102 minutes the light starts strobing for what I presume is a low battery warning which go on for a few seconds. It then goes on for a few minutes with rapidly diminishing light and goes out abruptly at 110 minutes. Starting battery voltage: 4.20 Volt. Stop battery voltage: 2.79 Volt.
Battery draw on high:920 mA.
Heatsinking seem to work well despite the hysterical output, the light do get warm during the draining on an 18650 cell, but it never seemed to get hot. I measured it after being in my pocket on high level for ten minutes, 23 degrees Celsius. 







Runtime on low with AW 18650 LiIon. I gave up at 10% at 14 hours. It goes on for several hours at a lower level.
Starting voltage: 4.20 Volt. Stop voltage: 2.60 Volt.







Runtime with Energizer CR123 primary cells. As Tiablo advises I let the light run for a few minutes on low before turning it on high. There is voltage protection in the driver circuit so the light won't turn on at high if the voltage exceeds 2 x 3.0 Volt. For the first minutes high level is at 60-65% until the cells reaches 3.0 Volt, then regulation kicks in and produces a flat line to about 83 minutes. From about 85 minutes up to 140 minutes the output goes down steadily.
Starting battery voltage: 3.26 Volt. Stop battery voltage: 2.62 Volt.
Battery draw on high:920 mA. (For the first minutes 530 mA until regulation kicks in)







Runtime on low with primary cells. It took longer than expected. A bit more than six hours to 50%. Usable light up to 11 hours. Then it goes on for several hours on a very low level, a bit brighter than "moon mode". It's producing light for at least 14 hours. Low on CR123 is almost twice as bright as low on 18650 LiIon. 
Starting voltage: 3.24 Volt. Stop voltage: 1.71 & 1.70 Volt.








*Conclusion*

There's not much to be said other than what is apparent from the above material.
Superb throw, very good regulation on 18650 LiIon and CR123 cells. Exceptional output. Easy to modify. Very nice finish, fit and anodizing. A slim format that is easily handled, it feels smaller than it is. If you need a light that throws far with a decent amount of spill light, this one is for you. Amazingly it compares very well to (and in some situations even out throws) my FluPic modded MRV which is driven at a higher current.
Things I noticed are that the switch can't be locked out by unscrewing the tailcap since the threads have no anodizing. There's no attachment point for a lanyard. Focus could improve with the reflector a tiny bit higher in relation to the led for maximum throw, install one more o-ring between the head and the light engine to fix this. Off center grooves on the tail switch assembly? The fact that primary cells (CR123) have to be "broken in" until they reach exactly 3.0 Volt, only then does the light ramp up to full brightness. Maybe that's the price for regulation with such high output, but it's not a problem for me as I use CR123 only if I absolutely have to.
Other than that it's a superb flashlight. I can't comment on long term use since I have only had it for a short time, but in that time it has taken some abuse with no problems during the review process.

Stefan

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Further beamshots with the Tiablo A8/A9 will be in other threads:*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...57#post2105757

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173078

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171386
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update 2007-08-27

My natural Tiablo A9 arrived today. A very sweet flashlight. Very good construction and fit. Some anodizing mismatch in colors between body, light engine and bezel. Bezel and body are slightly darker than the other parts. Tiablo mentioned this in their sales thread so it wasn't a surprise, it's also visible in Tiablos own pictures in the sales thread. Since the reflector is shared with the A8 model the beam is identical. Output is up considerably when using RCR123 cells (which the A8 can't use). The difference with 18650 LiION is not that big, ~2000 Lux compared to the A8.

*Output, throw in Lux @ one metre, high/low:*

AW 18650 LiION: 18 500/2790 Lux.
AW RCR123 LiION: 21 500/12 700 Lux.
CR123 Energizer Primary cells: 20 700/7240 Lux.
*Battery draw on high:*

AW 18650 LiION: 730 mA.
AW RCR123 LiION: 1.76 A.
CR123 Energizer Primary cells: 810 mA.
A total of six o-rings, top and bottom of battery tube and two where the light engine connects to the head.






Looking down into the light engine from the battery side. Plastic protective cover for the driver removed. Brass contact is solid and soldered to the driver.






I replaced the anti roll device with five large o-rings, 3 mm thick and 25 or 26 mm in outer diameter.





Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster!*

Thanks Stefan - can't wait to see your detailed review relative to the MRV!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster!*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks Stefan - can't wait to see your detailed review relative to the MRV!


 
This is going to be fun. I just wish the rain would have the courtesy to stop soon.
Added white wall shots and 18650 runtime on high. The next step is runtime on high with CR123 cells.
Stefan


----------



## RdlyLite (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Where the heck did this light come from?!?!


----------



## NetKidz (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Hello StefanFS, 

Great review! :thumbsup:

I haven't disassemble my A8 yet, but the two-stage switch looks like Lumapower's. The reflector is interchangeable with MRV, the construction is similiar, the dimension is near. :thinking:

BTW, I think it's 1ohm resistor on the switch. 



Hi RdlyLite, 

Sales thread is at: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=166720


----------



## Daekar (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Hrmm... I wonder if they'll be willing to sell just reflectors? Because it sounds like that's where all the magic is, similar to the MRV ES reflector. It looks like the MRV's emitter is being driven harder with 2x123a or 2xRCR123a (or 2x18650 when that body is released)... so I would expect fantastic results with a Tiablo reflector, especially if Ricky decides to offer an MRV upgrade module with a higher bin sometime down the road.


----------



## LowTEC (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

A8 reflector + MRV engine sounds VERY interesting... :naughty:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Stefan thank you very much for the awesome review, as always! May I request an in-hand photo so that we can know what we're dealing with? (edit, saw that you put the dimensions on the first post). Thanks.

Dan k


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



NetKidz said:


> Hello StefanFS,
> 
> BTW, I think it's 1ohm resistor on the switch.


 
Sorry but it was a typo. The correct value is 10 Ohm, the smd resistor has R100 on it which translates into 10 Ohm!
"_Resistances less than 100 ohms are written: 100, 220, 470. The final zero represents ten to the power zero, which is 1. For example:_
_"100"__= 10 × 1 ohm = 10 ohms__"220"__= 22 × 1 ohm = 22 ohms"_
Source: quote from Wikipedia.

Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



Daekar said:


> Hrmm... I wonder if they'll be willing to sell just reflectors? Because it sounds like that's where all the magic is, similar to the MRV ES reflector. It looks like the MRV's emitter is being driven harder with 2x123a or 2xRCR123a (or 2x18650 when that body is released)... so I would expect fantastic results with a Tiablo reflector, especially if Ricky decides to offer an MRV upgrade module with a higher bin sometime down the road.


 
I added this to the first post:
_Please be aware that the Tiablo reflectors are 4 mm longer the The MRV reflectors, although it is possible to test the MRV with it, it's not possible to tighten the bezel. You'd have to do major modding to fit a Tiablo reflector in an MRV._

I was unclear and obscure on this subject last night. Sorry about that. Diameter is the same but since the Tiablo reflector is considerably longer you can only attach the bezel very loosely on the MRV's first bezel thread, not a good solution.
Stefan

Edit! Added runtime on high with CR123 cells to post #1.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Thanks, Stefan. Very interesting---looking forward to your next installments! :thumbsup:


----------



## kooter (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Thanks for the review Stefan. Looks like Tiablo have a winner here then. Gotta admit the MRV looks more substantial, but its over 40 bucks more.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



kooter said:


> Thanks for the review Stefan. Looks like Tiablo have a winner here then. Gotta admit the MRV looks more substantial, but its over 40 bucks more.



I'll chime in here with another, "Thank you", Stefan! Those individuals who take their time to play...err...review their lights help other Flashaholics...errr...interested parties get an idea of what a light is all about prior to getting one themselves.

I agree that the MRV does look more substantial, and it has the advantage of being tried-and-tested for a bit longer. However, when zooming out some more, both these products really haven't been out *too* long, and I am sure their respective manufacturers will find room for improvements to be made.

There are, however, several things that really appeal about the Tiablo vs. the MRV. For one, the lack of a second switch to twist to adjust output levels. This means one less switch to break, and one less moving part to lubricate (and maintain). Second, and perhaps the real winner for me, is those absolutely gorgeous runtime curves. Or, I should say, *lack* of a curve! If I am going on a hike that I know takes 2.5 hours, I can bring two 18650 cells fully charged, and know I am set for *high*. I think for hiking in the woods and wanting to preserve one's night vision, the low would suffice quite nicely. When one wants to see where a trail turns or what that scary noise is, *pow*, one click and you're on high! 

:candle:

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

LEDAdd1ct & kooter,

yes, the MRV is more substantial. At least when it comes to weight. This one is 50 grams lighter since it uses an aluminium heatsink and less material in the body. But it does have a very solid feel to it. Everything fits snug and tight. It's also easier to handle with the slimmer design and the fact that it's using the tailswitch for changing modes. It also look very slick with the plain bezel. I have only had this for ~35 hours but it's already one of my favourites. I had my doubts about heatsinking, but that was no problem at all during the runtimes. The regulation is also really very good, I'm no electronics expert so I can't really say anything about driver efficiency. I'm reluctant to disassemble the light engine and driver since it seem to work very well. One wrong move and I murder the driver.
Stefan


----------



## RdlyLite (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Thank you Netkidz. 

Thanks to StefanFS for the wonderful review. Also StefanFS, which beam do you prefer from both of them? Gotta love that regulation!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



RdlyLite said:


> Thank you Netkidz.
> 
> Thanks to StefanFS for the wonderful review. Also StefanFS, which beam do you prefer from both of them? Gotta love that regulation!


 
Difficult question. My MRV's beam is very nice, as is the beam from the Tiablo. But, I put the stock driver back in my MRV and it simply can't compete in brightness. Even on RCR123. The Tiablo's hotspot is a little smaller and can be fine tuned by turning the head, I like the beam even though it's a bit rougher at very close distances. The low on the Tiablo is lower than the MRV and I use that a lot, so on low the Tiablo works better for me. I'm not racking down on my MRV, which is a fine light in it's stock form (and a superb one with a FluPic installed). The regulation is very good, but that's at the expense of an extended runtime which the MRV has. So what's best, perfect regulation or longer runtime with diminishing output? I guess it's personal what one prefers. I like regulation and if I want longer runtimes there's always the low level.
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*

Thanks for great review and updates Stefan! :twothumbs

I'm tempted to get a Tiablo as well now, but what would I do with my MRV then?  Seriously, thanks to your review I can appreciate the relative merits of each light. 

Personally, I actually prefer the longer run-time with less regulated output of the MRV on 18650, but that's only because I'm very battery runtime-conscious. But as you say, there's always the low mode to fall back on, so I can see the merit of the Tiablo's excellent regulation. And personally, I don't see the point of 2xRCR (both from a runtime and potential safety perspective), so the lack of +6V buck circuitry is not a problem for me.

Hmmm, if I didn't already have the MRV, I would probably go for the Tiablo instead. Now the question is do I follow in the best tradition of this place and go for both? 

So many lights, so little time in the dark ....:candle:


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



selfbuilt said:


> Hmmm, if I didn't already have the MRV, I would probably go for the Tiablo instead. Now the question is do I follow in the best tradition of this place and go for both?
> So many lights, so little time in the dark ....:candle:


 
The MRV is very modder friendly, do some outrageous mod. Then you have an excuse to get another light so you can compare your new megaMRV with something serious .
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



StefanFS said:


> The MRV is very modder friendly, do some outrageous mod. Then you have an excuse to get another light so you can compare your new megaMRV with something serious .
> Stefan


Yeah, like you I'm waiting to decent tint-bin Q5 (at a reasonable price) to mod my MRV with. 

Been thinking about a flupic as well, based on your experience, but there's a few other lights I have in the "queue" waiting for mods at moment.

We'll see how long I last until I pull the trigger ...


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Post # 1 updated with some really nice beamshots ranging from 20 to 250 meters. I was actually surprised how good they turned out. I thought it was to much ambient light when I did the shoot since it so close to midsummer and the "midnight sun". These lights are serious throwers. I had several other lights with me that have throw numbers over 10 000 Lux @ one metre that weren't even visible on the long distance shots, so I scratched them from the test.
Stefan


----------



## OceanView (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Very nice outdoor photos! I really like those photos at the lake. Looks like two spotlights cutting through the night.

I'm curious, which lights did you decide not to use that night?


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Two heavily modded LumaPower D-Minis, one SSC P4 U-bin modded Mag 3D @ 1A and my old 5D incan Mag with halogen bulb.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Than you, Stefan, for the terrific comparative beamshots. You are making it very hard to resist an A8!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AFAustin said:


> Than you, Stefan, for the terrific comparative beamshots. You are making it very hard to resist an A8!


 
I had fun doing this thing last night. I was a bit tired today at work, but last night was a bit like a mini vacation, so I guess it adds up in the end. Both lights are great, now it's just like a maternity ward waiting room for CREE R4 bin.
Stefan


----------



## JKL (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Hi StefanFS, 

Great review,as usual! :twothumbs

A8 is a very interesting thrower!


----------



## thezman (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Hi Stefan,

Great review and nice lake pictures.

How, in your opinion, do these lights, (Tiablo and MRV) compare with your 3D Mag in terms of throw and overall light. 

I can't seem to get my head around the potential of the Tiablo and MRV without some baseline for comparison.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

:wow: :kewlpics: You are a genius! I can't believe those shots - my jaw dropped when I saw that reflector sunset/lake view! Showing the reflections of the lights in just above the water's surface was brilliant.

And I can't believe you trekked out there in the middle of the night to provide us with these incredible shots. I don't think I've ever seen anyone go to such lengths before.

:bow::bow::bow:

Well done sir!
:thanks:


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



thezman said:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> How, in your opinion, do these lights, (Tiablo and MRV) compare with your 3D Mag in terms of throw and overall light.
> 
> ...


 
It doesn't compare very well. It has good throw when focussed right, but then the spill area is affected. Even when focussed for max throw it doesn't compare. It also gets blue even though it's extremely heatsinked. I'm going to replace it with a CREE. If I get the chance I'll do some shots indoors if I can find a dark environment with a good distance. Doing shots on the wall at a few metres would just show two glowing hotspots. The mere fact that these lights can put a spot of light on a treeline over 200 meters away, even when it's not completely dark, is incredible.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



selfbuilt said:


> :wow: :kewlpics: You are a genius! I can't believe those shots - my jaw dropped when I saw that reflector sunset/lake view! Showing the reflections of the lights in just above the water's surface was brilliant.
> 
> And I can't believe you trekked out there in the middle of the night to provide us with these incredible shots. I don't think I've ever seen anyone go to such lengths before.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks,
I only did it because I like the A8, as with the MRV review. There are lots of lights out there, but there are very few I'd spend this amount of time and money on. I just wish there had been time to include two other lights for comparison, as it was I barely got it done before the sun came up. 
Stefan


----------



## thezman (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



StefanFS said:


> It doesn't compare very well. It has good throw when focussed right, but then the spill area is affected. Even when focussed for max throw it doesn't compare. It also gets blue even though it's extremely heatsinked. I'm going to replace it with a CREE. If I get the chance I'll do some shots indoors if I can find a dark environment with a good distance. Doing shots on the wall at a few metres would just show two glowing hotspots. The mere fact that these lights can put a spot of light on a treeline over 200 meters away, even when it's not completely dark, is incredible.
> Stefan



Wow, I would have never guessed that they would have been that much better than the SSC'd Mag. 

You don't have to do indoor beam shots for me. I find that indoor beam shots don't really tell the whole story.

Thanks again,
Larry


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



thezman said:


> Wow, I would have never guessed that they would have been that much better than the SSC'd Mag.
> 
> You don't have to do indoor beam shots for me. I find that indoor beam shots don't really tell the whole story.
> 
> ...


 
Your question actually helped me understand how dissatisfied (pissed) I have been with that mag mod. I'm redesigning it to go with an overdriven CREE. The reason I didn't use it is really that it turns blue after a few seconds, so I guess it's a defective SSC. I felt that it would be pointless comparing the Tiablo and the MRV to a blue shifted mag mod. Of course this happened just before the actual shoot up in the mountains. The SSC is on a copper rod on a copper heatsink assembly I made, so heatsinking isn't the problem. Offtopic again, now in a thread I started myself!
Stefan


----------



## Ganp (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

:wow: Thank you for another great post Stefan ... and those beamshots are marvelous.:twothumbs

I also find the reflector comparisons interesting ... are you able to measure the overall length of the Tiablo reflector, and is the front the same diameter and fitting as the MRV reflector?


Colin.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Ganp said:


> :wow: Thank you for another great post Stefan ... and those beamshots are marvelous.:twothumbs
> 
> I also find the reflector comparisons interesting ... are you able to measure the overall length of the Tiablo reflector, and is the front the same diameter and fitting as the MRV reflector?
> 
> ...


 
The reflector is 36 mm long and 42 mm in diameter. Diameter is the same as the MRV reflector. It's 4 mm longer than my MRV's reflector.
Stefan


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Awesome review, Stefan! You made me impulse buy one of these today, and I haven't done that in a long time.

How do you like the smooth vs OP reflector? I bought both, but would like to hear your subjective observations and preferences.


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Two heavily modded LumaPower D-Minis...



Stefan,
Thanks for that superb review. I love my D-Mini, especially with the 18650 tube, but I wish it was a little brighter. Can you describe those heavily modded D-Minis compared to the standard D-Mini. 

Brightnorm


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



brightnorm said:


> Stefan,
> Thanks for that superb review. I love my D-Mini, especially with the 18650 tube, but I wish it was a little brighter. Can you describe those heavily modded D-Minis compared to the standard D-Mini.
> 
> Brightnorm


 
Calling those lights "heavily modded" might have been a bit presumptuous. Here's one: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163909 this one I really like, it's driven at ~1.35 A on maximum, max output on RCR is 12600-13000 Lux in throw. The other one only has a new driver in it, AMC7135 1400 mA (1250mA to led) and some secondary heatsinking, also with a two level switch for low. This one outputs ~12000 Lux. So the difference is dramatic compared to the stock driver that produce 7800 Lux in throw. I wish I had more FluPics, that would be even better for my D-minis.
Stefan


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan,

Such beautiful work you've done in reviewing, analyzing, and photographing the A8. Your glowing praise and "a picture is worth a thousand words" photos convinced me----order placed for one A8 SMO plain bezel. I figured if you could take off for the mountains, on a work night, to snap those incredible midnight sun photos to share with us, the least I could do is buy one. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

My girlfriend is gonna buy me one for my birthday...I can't wait for August 2nd to roll around!!!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AFAustin said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Such beautiful work you've done in reviewing, analyzing, and photographing the A8. Your glowing praise and "a picture is worth a thousand words" photos convinced me----order placed for one A8 SMO plain bezel. I figured if you could take off for the mountains, on a work night, to snap those incredible midnight sun photos to share with us, the least I could do is buy one.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


 
Thank you very much,
I hope you like it. I wasn't entirely happy with the beamshots since my 3D mag "reference" gave up on me, and it was a bit too bright. The plan was shooting the A8, MRV on level 10, MRV on burst and the mag in all locations. That would have been "four" lights. But I had fun doing it. I'm working on a new heatsink for my mag so there will (probably) be some additional shots.
Stefan


----------



## winston (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AFAustin said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Such beautiful work you've done in reviewing, analyzing, and photographing the A8. Your glowing praise and "a picture is worth a thousand words" photos convinced me----order placed for one A8 SMO plain bezel. I figured if you could take off for the mountains, on a work night, to snap those incredible midnight sun photos to share with us, the least I could do is buy one.
> 
> Looking forward to it.



I started reading this thread for the Tiablo review, but now I just really wanna go to Sweden. That scenery is stunning.
Quite extraordinary....
-Winston


----------



## the fuzz (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

"I started reading this thread for the Tiablo review, but now I just really wanna go to Sweden. That scenery is stunning."

Me to and i live in australia

I knew this flashlight hobbie was going to be expensive for me


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Very nice pics and that lake *is* gorgeous. I, too, can't wait until they arrive in North America, and I, too, hope they get Q5s soon!

Does anyone know what they are using right now? 

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Is the hotspot of the Tiablo smaller than the hotspot of the SSC mag? Which of the 2 has more throw?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Since the nature shots were so popular.....

Same lake as before.











Our "base" in the mountains.





*Coming in two-three hours: Runtime on low with primary cells, Energizer CR123. *Still going strong and approaching six hours....

Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AlexGT said:


> Is the hotspot of the Tiablo smaller than the hotspot of the SSC mag? Which of the 2 has more throw?
> 
> Thanks!
> AlexGT


 
It's a bit smaller. But the beam has more of a "corona" around the hotspot and brighter spill. I just finished version 2 of the mag today with an SSC P4 USXOH, after a little tweaking it outputs 12500 Lux in throw @ one meter. It doesn't have a chance against either the Tiablo A8 or my modded MRV. It doesn't even have a chance against an unmodded MRV.
Stefan


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan, if that's your cabin in the woods, you are a lucky guy! That looks like a wonderful place. One of these days, when we finally get the time to "pretty it up" a bit more, I'm going to post some photos of our little ranch, cabin on the hill, and creek, out in the country---my favorite place for serious flashlight testing.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AFAustin said:


> Stefan, if that's your cabin in the woods, you are a lucky guy! That looks like a wonderful place. One of these days, when we finally get the time to "pretty it up" a bit more, I'm going to post some photos of our little ranch, cabin on the hill, and creek, out in the country---my favorite place for serious flashlight testing.


 
This needs some work too. But that's always the case with old houses, it's been standing there for about 400 years so I guess it's a tough house. The original log walls are under the panel.

The dog running around, happy little fellow! Video will open in a new window.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nKO7gkD8I

Stefan


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

StefanFS, this is the best review I've seen in awhile. Cool pictures.:twothumbs​


----------



## BGater (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Wow, that was a sweet review and the pictures are fantastic ! I will say thank you, but my wife will not as you just sold me on this light .


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Updated post #1 with runtime on low with Energizer CR123 cells.


----------



## paulr (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Wonderful review, just got around to reading it. It looks like this light crushes the stock Streamlight TL3 Xenon, which has been one of the standby incandescent throwers around here, just short of the serious hotwires. AND it has 2x the runtime on two 123's than the TL3 has on three 123's.

I don't see much point to a low mode for a light like this. I think I'd use a much lower powered, floody light for general purpose outdoor use, carrying the A8 for when I wanted to light up something far away. So the runtime isn't much of an issue either, since I'd usually use it just a few seconds at a time. I went on a trip with a Fenix L1p last summer and it was great 95% of the time, but the A8 would have really helped the other 5%.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



paulr said:


> Wonderful review, just got around to reading it. It looks like this light crushes the stock Streamlight TL3 Xenon, which has been one of the standby incandescent throwers around here, just short of the serious hotwires. AND it has 2x the runtime on two 123's than the TL3 has on three 123's.
> 
> I don't see much point to a low mode for a light like this. I think I'd use a much lower powered, floody light for general purpose outdoor use, carrying the A8 for when I wanted to light up something far away. So the runtime isn't much of an issue either, since I'd usually use it just a few seconds at a time. I went on a trip with a Fenix L1p last summer and it was great 95% of the time, but the A8 would have really helped the other 5%.


 
Thank you, 
I don't necessarily agree with that about the low level. It can be useful if you don't have any other lights with you, or in an emergency where battery conservation comes into play.
*Updated post #1 with runtime on low level with AW 18650 LiIon.*
Stefan


----------



## Tronic (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Wow! Great runtime on low with the 18650!
Now I need A8 too! 

Thanks for this great Review!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Beautiful lake shots!

I wanna go to Sweden, too!

Thank's again for the terrific reviews, they played a *major* part in my just ordering one from the North American distributor.

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Hi Stefan. I have a quick question before bedtime in the Eastern Daylight region. 

I noticed in the review you wrote that there is a GITD O-ring in the bezel of the light. This is indeed useful when the light is out and in use. However, to protect the light, I intend to keep it in a holster, where only the tail will stick out. Therefore, I am curious as to whether the GITD tailcap cover from the MRV will fit the tailcap of the A8. If it does, I would happily swap-in the GITD cover from the MRV. 

If it *does* fit, does Lumapower sell the cover as an accessory?

Thank you!

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## Zot (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan,
Thanks for the detailed review. I really like that you did your testing outdoors in a unique location. Great photos!
:twothumbs


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Awesome review StefanFS ! Thanks. As far as I know it seems this is one of the few lights that uses T7075 aluminum (I only know of one other light using it). I'm guessing the harder grade aluminum anodizes somewhat differently.


----------



## the fuzz (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

just wandering if you can take a pict of the A8 been held in your hand.

Is the size of the A8 similiar to the m3T in turbo head and body size ?, or is it much smaller.

Cant gauge the size in the pictures

thanks fuzzy


----------



## paulr (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Thank you,
> I don't necessarily agree with that about the low level. It can be useful if you don't have any other lights with you, or in an emergency where battery conservation comes into play.Stefan


Right, certainly true, I just don't see that situation as realistic, at least for a flashaholic who always has an EDC light. The A8 is too big to EDC, so would only be brought out as a supplement to one's normal EDC lights. 

Anyway I'm realizing that the lux reading with the smooth reflector beats even the Space Needle II, which was a Mag 2C conversion using a massively overdriven Luxeon V, and by far the most powerful and narrow-beamed led light of its time. :wow:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



paulr said:


> Anyway I'm realizing that the lux reading with the smooth reflector beats even the Space Needle II, which was a Mag 2C conversion using a massively overdriven Luxeon V, and by far the most powerful and narrow-beamed led light of its time. :wow:




Now imagine if Tiablo swapped the Q2 in the A8 for a Q5....


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



the fuzz said:


> just wandering if you can take a pict of the A8 been held in your hand.
> 
> Is the size of the A8 similiar to the m3T in turbo head and body size ?, or is it much smaller.
> 
> ...


 

I have updated post #1 with a pic of the A8 with some household objects for comparison. I have enormously large hands, so it wouldn't work with holding it.



LEDAdd1ct,

LumaPower switch covers fit the A8. Similar covers are sold cheap on DX and elsewhere. 14 mm.
Stefan


----------



## Ra (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Hi Stefan,

Exellent review !!

I do have one remark tho..

You made the remark that a deeper reflector should give better throw..

When the total surface of the reflector is lit by the source, then the deepness of the reflector does not affect throw, only the diameter does !!
Sidespill is affected tho: deeper reflectors give some more sidespill. (wider beam).

However, with the front-emitting led's, the deeper the reflector, the more of the center-region of the reflector is used by the source: Throw can improve a bit.

Nice beamshots..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## the fuzz (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

thaks you for the comparison shots

That is a biggertorch then i imagined

Looks very strong to


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Ra said:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Exellent review !!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for catching that strange sentence, missed it myself. I actually edited that part just now. 
Stefan


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

this is just a really well done review. Bravo!

Say, how long did it take you to recieve your A8 from the time of order? I was wondering how long I'll be waiting...


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Phaserburn said:


> this is just a really well done review. Bravo!
> 
> Say, how long did it take you to recieve your A8 from the time of order? I was wondering how long I'll be waiting...


 
Five days, including a weekend. Pretty quick, despite the fact that I ended up chasing a D*L delivery truck, as usual.
Stefan


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stef, do you think you'll be using the smooth or OP reflector going forward?


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Found this other Tiablo review from a chinese site, I am wondering if they really pay 360 yuan for the A8 (47 dollars) over there, or is it just an error in translation.

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fmy3c.com%2FD5%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D7200%26extra%3D%26page%3D1&langpair=zh%7Cen&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Post #1 updated with mA readings to the CREE led.
To put it in perspective I'm posting it here too, with throw Lux readings.

*Throw in Lux at 1 metre.*

*AW 18650 LiIon*: 
Smooth reflector: 1670 on low. 15950 on high.
OP reflector: 1010 on low. 9800 on high.

*Cr123 primary cells (Energizer):*
Smooth reflector: 2900 on low. 15980 on high.
OP reflector: 2050 on low. 9870 on high.

*milli Ampere readings, to the CREE X RE Q2 WC.*

*AW 18650 LiIon*: 
60 mA on low. 830 mA on high.

*Cr123 primary cells (Energizer):*
120 mA on low. 843 mA on high.

Stefan


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Isn't 830ma to the led less than what was expected? I was under the impression it was driven at 1A.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Phaserburn said:


> Isn't 830ma to the led less than what was expected? I was under the impression it was driven at 1A.


 
It's about what I expected. When I tried the reflector/head assembly from the Tiablo on my MRV with a FluPic on burst @ 1200 mA, I got a bit over 21 000 Lux in throw. So with a more powerful driver and an CREE Q5 or R2-R4 this is going to really soar. I suspect the same designer/designers have done both the MRV and the Tiablo A8 designs since they are so similar.
Stefan


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Good info, Stefan. Any idea what kind of current the stock MRV sends to the emitter? I'm assuming you're taking readings at the emitter and not the battery?


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Phaserburn said:


> Good info, Stefan. Any idea what kind of current the stock MRV sends to the emitter? I'm assuming you're taking readings at the emitter and not the battery?


 
*My stock MRV driver did deliver this to the emitter:*

On AW *18650* LiIon:
- Low 410 mA
- High 830 mA (10 100-10 300 Lux @ 1 m. in throw)

On two *RCR123* LiIon:
- Low 410 mA
- High 1190 mA (11 500-11 600 Lux @ 1 m. in throw)

On two *CR123* primary cells:
- Low 410 mA
- High 1190 mA

Yes, I desolder a lead to the CREE to get the readings.

The stock driver in the A8 has better regulation and it _seems_ to be more efficient than the MRV stock driver. I have seen the A8 driver and it seems to be of very high build quality, it looks clean and neat. See the link above in AlexGT's post.
Stefan


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Beamshots, runtimes and more to come..*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> I'll chime in here with another, "Thank you", Stefan! Those individuals who take their time to play...err...review their lights help other Flashaholics...errr...interested parties get an idea of what a light is all about prior to getting one themselves.
> 
> I agree that the MRV does look more substantial, and it has the advantage of being tried-and-tested for a bit longer. However, when zooming out some more, both these products really haven't been out *too* long, and I am sure their respective manufacturers will find room for improvements to be made.
> 
> ...


+1

Very well said! I agree 100%.


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



paulr said:


> ...Anyway I'm realizing that the lux reading with the smooth reflector beats even the Space Needle II, which was a Mag 2C conversion using a massively overdriven Luxeon V, and by far the most powerful and narrow-beamed led light of its time. :wow:


 
Here's my old review of the SN II compared with nine well-known incandescent lights. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/20649

I believe it was the first (only?) review to pit a LED light against a "wolfpack" of highly regarded incandescents. I haven't yet performed a comprehensive throw comparison between my MRV (or the recently ordered A8) and the SN II, but the MRV's beam is much more concentrated than the SNII's as demonstrated by a very quick throw comparison at about 80'. In a total output (ceiling bounce) comparison (MRV on high/18650), the SN II put out significantly more light. I repeated the test with 2xcr123 in the MRV and it still was dimmer than the SNII. An outstanding feature of the SN II is that it throws remarkably well despite its broad beam (approx. 4x the area of the MRV beam at 30'. See the review for "real life" throw tests).

The MRV (and now the A8) is probably the furthest-throwing commercially available light of its size and I look forward to receiving the more compact A8. It is unfortunate that the designers decided against a lanyard hole and installed a clicky without lock-out. For my outdoor use these are strong negatives as well as being incomprehensible choices. I do not believe the price would have been significantly affected by the inclusion of these basic features.

Aside from that gripe I'm sure the A8 will be a delight to own.

Brightnorm


----------



## paulr (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thanks very much for the SN2 vs. MRV description. I remember the impression that the SN2 was putting out somewhere in the 200 lumen range so the A8 is probably still not all the way caught up in total output. It still probably beats my Streamlight TL3 in both throw and lumens. A hotwire upgrade (Carley 1495 or whatever it is) might give the TL3 the output edge again, but put it at an even worse disadvantage for battery consumption.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

IS THE ONLY PLACE I CAN ORDER TIABLO A8 IS THEIR WEBSITE?? ANY OTHER PLACE?? IF ONLY ON THEIR WEBSITE, DID U HAVE GOOD EXPERIENCE?


----------



## Daekar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



SaVaGe said:


> IS THE ONLY PLACE I CAN ORDER TIABLO A8 IS THEIR WEBSITE?? ANY OTHER PLACE?? IF ONLY ON THEIR WEBSITE, DID U HAVE GOOD EXPERIENCE?



What? I can't hear you over all of the capital letters...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

No, SaVaGe, their website is not the only place you can order an A8. If you look in the left-hand column, you will see a list of distributors. You can order through one of them instead of going direct through Tiablo.

I was/am unable to pay via PayPal, and I ordered through one of their distributors. Communication was excellent, and I should receive the light by the middle of next week. Good luck!

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## SaVaGe (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> No, SaVaGe, their website is not the only place you can order an A8. If you look in the left-hand column, you will see a list of distributors. You can order through one of them instead of going direct through Tiablo.
> 
> I was/am unable to pay via PayPal, and I ordered through one of their distributors. Communication was excellent, and I should receive the light by the middle of next week. Good luck!
> 
> LEDAdd1ct


 
*Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SaVaGe (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thank you Stefan (your excellency!)
you are an amazing reviewer! because of you, im buying a Tiablo!!
not that the MRV is weak, i'll just wait until the cree version comes out so i dont have to mod the MRV if i decide to get 1

Again, thank you for your effort


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



SaVaGe said:


> Thank you Stefan (your excellency!)
> you are an amazing reviewer! because of you, im buying a Tiablo!!
> not that the MRV is weak, i'll just wait until the cree version comes out so i dont have to mod the MRV if i decide to get 1
> 
> Again, thank you for your effort





-have I missed something here...? Both the Tiablo A8 and Luma MRV utilize a Cree diode...?

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Duplicate post.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan,

At the end of your initial post in this thread, you stated: "Focus could improve with the reflector a tiny bit higher in relation to the led for maximum throw, install one more o-ring between the head and the light engine to fix this."

Thanks very much for pointing this out. I have received my A8 (5 days to Texas---very fast ship!), and found it to be noticeably out of focus when the head is screwed all the way in. I added the extra o ring on the LED module where it screws into the head, and still have to back it out some in order to get a pinpoint focus.

On the positive side, the ability to focus/defocus, thus changing the size of the spot, as well as the transition from spot to corona, may turn out to be a useful feature.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AFAustin said:


> Stefan,
> 
> At the end of your initial post in this thread, you stated: "Focus could improve with the reflector a tiny bit higher in relation to the led for maximum throw, install one more o-ring between the head and the light engine to fix this."


 
Mine wasn't really out of focus, I just felt that the beam improved a little when I put in an extra o-ring. I hope you find a stable solution.
Stefan


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thanks for sharing Stefan, enjoyed your review!!


----------



## sims2k (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thanks Stefan for the A8 review. I was planning on buying the MRV for my birthday...but after this...I am buying the A8 instead.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan, anybody who owns an A8-

I am looking for the ideal container to carry my spare 18650 cells in. Obviously, it needs to be something non-metallic. I think an empty medicine bottle will work well. Does anyone have any other suggestions?



LEDAdd1ct

<EDIT> Or, if anyone knows a place on CPF where this has already been discussed, could you please send some links?


----------



## Mockingbird (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

One protected l8650 fits snugly in the holster of a civictor or probably any of many aa light holsters. Stick it in your pocket or hang it from your belt.
:twothumbs
________________

Vyzygoth rocks!!!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Mockingbird said:


> One protected l8650 fits snugly in the holster of a civictor or probably any of many aa light holsters. Stick it in your pocket or hang it from your belt.
> :twothumbs


 
Nice idea, MB! I'll being using this one.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Awesome ideas!

My main concern was safety. I think I've got the charging part set now (concrete, garage floor, do not leave unattended), now I am working on storage. I just didn't think leaving a cell in your pocket was safe without being inside some sort of container. Is leaving a protected 18650 cell in your pocket as suggested safe?

My A8 is coming tomorrow! I'm so excited! 

Stefan, from your trials and tribulations around that beautiful lake, would you say that the A8 on low mode is enough to hike through a dark patch of woods with? You know, light up the general area ten feet, twenty feet in front of you, with the orange peel reflector. I'm interested because of the phenomenal runtime on low...

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## CLHC (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Wow. . .Now that's quite a review. Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> Stefan, from your trials and tribulations around that beautiful lake, would you say that the A8 on low mode is enough to hike through a dark patch of woods with? You know, light up the general area ten feet, twenty feet in front of you, with the orange peel reflector. I'm interested because of the phenomenal runtime on low...
> 
> LEDAdd1ct


 
It works well for me. But then again, I don't mind carrying a "bigger" light when I'm out doing stuff in the dark. A lot of people seem to think these lights are only useful one percent of the time, that an MRV or A8 is to big, I don't agree. With different levels they are versatile and have long runtimes on 18650. Best lights I have. I even EDC my FluPic'd MRV or the A8 in my work bag.
Stefan


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I totally agree with you in principle. Though I have yet to hold the light in my hand (where's that UPS truck...oh yeah, it isn't even light yet...all the more reason!) judging from your pictures of the Tiablo next to a common flashlight sold in nearly all department stores :green: I really don't think it is as "big" as many suggest it is. If I am in bed and have to take a walk around the house at night, say, to unplug my sensitive electronics during a three o' clock lightning storm, I am not going to reach for the A8. I'll grab my L2P. But for walking in the woods? I want less things to carry, not more! I really can't wait to try this light out, because the low runtime stomps all over the previous generation L2P, and I've used *that* for hiking just fine. 

I asked Tiablo on his own thread to no avail. Do you [Stefan] keep the light in a holster for protection? If so, which one? You mention you have put your A8 in your work bag. Is the lense in danger of being damaged?

Thank you so much for your help! I know myself and many others are very grateful!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

In the bag I keep it in a separate compartment, no sheath/holster. I know that BatteryJunction sells some holsters that fit the MRV, they shold fit the A8 too. I have it in my leg pocket or in a homemade flapless holster when I'm out and around and don't have a bag. Both lights are pretty durable, it takes really bad luck to manage to drop it on something that smashes the lens.
Stefan


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

 Best beamshots i've ever seen on CPF !!!!! Great pics !!:twothumbs


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Got my A8 and love it! Kudos to you Stefan for one of the best reviews I've ever seen, and for helping me towards a great product that quite I'm happy with.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thanks!
I like the A8 too. Of course, all products could always be better. But this has so many good sides that they overshadow the details that could be improved; the lack of a lanyard point, a more stable head when focussing, the lack of a lockout feature. And I'm sure some won't like the fact that it has some rings in the beam with the smooth reflector. But all these details are just details when it comes to performance in daily life. And it's a thrower, no compromise about that.
Stefan


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

A quick A8 story for you. Last night my dog and I were returning from our customary evening walk (and "flashlight playtime"). We live in a semi-rural neighborhood with little ambient lighting and were walking down the street approaching my house. I heard the voices of several people walking behind me, but far back---and I instinctively turned around and shot the A8 (on high) towards the noise. Well, it turned out to be just some neighborhood kids, and they must've been well over 100 yds. back, but when the A8 hit one right in the face, even at that distance, it must've been quite a surprise---all I heard was a sudden, startled "Aaaagghhh!". I don't believe he had any idea what had hit him. Don't mean to sound evil, but it was pretty funny. :duck:


----------



## NetKidz (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> Stefan, anybody who owns an A8-
> 
> I am looking for the ideal container to carry my spare 18650 cells in. Obviously, it needs to be something non-metallic. I think an empty medicine bottle will work well. Does anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


 
I use the JCR2 candle case from LITEmania: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1543624&postcount=140
$2.8/pcs + $5 shipping per order.

It's a loose fit and not waterproof, but works for my need.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Using my A8 last night, it occurred to me that the A8 makes a great Magcharger replacement. Same if not better output than the stock bulb config, better runtime at full brightness, low output/long runtime ability, a fraction of the size/weight and no self discharging. Point is, you can use this light exactly like you would your old MC.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AFAustin said:


> A quick A8 story for you. Last night my dog and I were returning from our customary evening walk (and "flashlight playtime"). We live in a semi-rural neighborhood with little ambient lighting and were walking down the street approaching my house. I heard the voices of several people walking behind me, but far back---and I instinctively turned around and shot the A8 (on high) towards the noise. Well, it turned out to be just some neighborhood kids, and they must've been well over 100 yds. back, but when the A8 hit one right in the face, even at that distance, it must've been quite a surprise---all I heard was a sudden, startled "Aaaagghhh!". I don't believe he had any idea what had hit him. Don't mean to sound evil, but it was pretty funny. :duck:




Hmm...was that startled groan provoked by a smooth reflector, or by an orange peel?


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> Hmm...was that startled groan provoked by a smooth reflector, or by an orange peel?



Smooth. My general philosophy is, if you're buying a thrower, let it throw!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

For those of you who are thinking about purchasing this light and are at all on the fence in any way because you are put-off by the light's size, let me tell you: this light is SMALL. No, it does not run off a watch-cell, and no, it isn't small enough to disappear like the proverbial pin. However, lining up this light next to my four C modded-Mag with triple Lux IIIs, this thing issues a squeak in the size department. 

It is extremely comfortable to hold in the hand, and the only thing "big" about it is the head in relation to the body. Even then- this thing is very, very small! Stefan, you weren't kidding!


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I am enjoying my A8 but the lack of tail cap lock- out is problematic, in fact, I haven't figured out a way to belt carry it without the possibility of accidental activation. Considering the thoughtfui design of the light this omission is puzzling, especially since it also makes tailcap lanyard holes impossible.

Aside from these issues I am happy with the light.

Breightnorm


----------



## MattK (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

A8's are coming


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



brightnorm said:


> I am enjoying my A8 but the lack of tail cap lock- out is problematic, in fact, I haven't figured out a way to belt carry it without the possibility of accidental activation. Considering the thoughtfui design of the light this omission is puzzling, especially since it also makes tailcap lanyard holes impossible.
> 
> Aside from these issues I am happy with the light.
> 
> Breightnorm


 
I think you can relax about the accidental activation. I have been carrying my A8 on my belt for a while with the tail "in the open" (short flapless holster with the lower part of the light exposed), including driving with it and sitting in my office chair occasionally. No accidental activations so far. Seems to be hard to do, unless you really try hard to do it.
Stefan


----------



## drew2001 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thank you Stefan, fantastic review and info shared. very impressive results!

best regards -drew


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thanks Stefan, that's reassuring.

Brightnorm


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I have found a really nice spot for 215 meter beamshots over a mountain lake. Now I'm waiting for new emitters, various other parts, a new light and some darker skies. I have also got my 3D Mäg, with an SSC P4 USOXH on a copper sink @ 1 A, going again. Don't know yet if I will post it in this review or start another thread. If all goes well this happens during the coming week.







Stefan


----------



## NetKidz (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> Therefore, I am curious as to whether the GITD tailcap cover from the MRV will fit the tailcap of the A8. If it does, I would happily swap-in the GITD cover from the MRV.
> 
> If it *does* fit, does Lumapower sell the cover as an accessory?


 
Finally I got the GITD tailcap (US$1.89/10pcs shipped, You know where :naughty. It's the same size and fits well. 

Left: Stock, Right: GITD


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan, that is just beautiful. Much beauty in your country.

Bill


----------



## ceramide (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Hey. The A8 came yesterday and promptly got it's butt majorly kicked by the MRV at 150-160 yards. I pre-ran the batteries as instructed, then switched batteries, then tried de-oxit, nothing worked. Did I get a dud? Gosh dang it...


----------



## ceramide (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

.


----------



## ceramide (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

double post


----------



## ceramide (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

triple post


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Which version of the MRV did you test the A8 against? Was the MRV light grey or Dark Grey?


----------



## RdlyLite (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Now this is interesting... I was a click away from buying both in the recent past but I held back for dear (wallet) life. Lol. Being a loyal Lumapower fanboi, I really would like to think that the MRV is the best buy but I am totally into throw!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



RdlyLite said:


> Being a loyal Lumapower fanboi, I really would like to think that the MRV is the best buy but I am totally into throw!


I honestly don't think you'd go wrong with either.

I've been playing around with my Tiablo the last few nights, and concur with everything Stefan has said about this light. Here are my throw and output numbers (just on AW protected 18650 so far). Note my overall output numbers are relative, and come from a home-made milk carton lightbox (you can directly compare them to my other reviews, as always)

Tiablo A8 (18650)
Hi: *Throw 14,400 lux*, relative overall output 67
Low: *Throw 1,690 lux*, relative overall output 13

Lumapower MRV (18650)
Hi: *Throw 9,400 lux*, relative overall output 59 
Low: *Throw 6,270 lux*, relative output 44
Low (from 2-stage D-mini switch): Throw *1,990 lux*, relative overall output 18

If you take the square root of the throw numbers to compare, you'll see that my A8 throws about *25% farther* than my MRV, and overall output is about 15% brighter (although my lightbox may be underestimating a little). Of course, I know the MRV is a little brighter on primaries, but I haven't done the detailed testing yet.

Subjectively, my Tiablo has a considerably smaller hotspot than my MRV - but as Stefan pointed out, it has a much brighter corona, so this tends to even out over distances. Hard to describe how they differ in real use, but I'd say that at a medium distance, the MRV tends to light things up more like a spotlight (i.e. a broader hotspot, more sharply defined), whereas the Tiablo has a more even center beam (i.e. strong corona flows smoothly from the smaller hotspot).

Note too that the Tiablo doesn't cast as wide a beam as a MRV, although it is fairly close. Given the higher overall output of the Tiablo, this means that the it does a better job of lighting up things in the periphery of the beam (it just doesn't extend quite as far).

But for all that, I personally still like the "form factor" of the MRV slightly better. It feels more substantial in hand (it should, as it's about 33% heavier than the Tiablo), and I rather like the big spot effect of the center beam. I also like the tailcap lockout feature, as I am always a little paranoid about accidental activation.

Haven't done runtimes yet, but I don't expect any surprises - the A8 is known to have much better regulation on 18650, but I personally don't mind the longer-lasting semi-regulated output of the MRV.

If you do go for a MRV, I'd definitely recommend the 2-stage switch from the D-mini, as it gives you a true low mode comparable to the A8. But for true throw freaks, the A8 is definitely the hands-down winner.

A very nice light - thanks again for your detailed work Stefan. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Selfbuilt: 

I see no difference at all between the D-mini switch low and the "twist" low on my "dark grey" MRV (using RCR13 or 18650). Did I get a "different" D-Mini switch or am I missing something?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



selfbuilt said:


> If you do go for a MRV, I'd definitely recommend the 2-stage switch from the D-mini, as it gives you a true low mode comparable to the A8. But for true throw freaks, the A8 is definitely the hands-down winner.
> 
> A very nice light - thanks again for your detailed work Stefan. :thumbsup:


 
Thank you,
nice to see that people are interested these lights. I know that a lot of people scoff at the MRV and now the A8, which is strange in my opinion, as they are both great flashlights for a variety of tasks (at least they are for me).

Right now my A8 can't compete in total output with my MRV that has a Cree Q5 and a FluPic, but the A8 _still_ out throws my MRV.

I absolutely agree on using the two level switch made for the D-mini in the first version of the MRV. It provides astonishing runtime, I think I had it on low for over 20 hours before I gave up. I think that LumaPower changed the resistor in the MRV light engine in the new version, from 50 Ohm to 10 Ohm, so the low is now lower in the MRV's.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



MattK said:


> selfbuilt - I would expect the MRV on primaries to be as bright as the A8 and perhaps brighter than the A8 on 2 x RCR123A/16340.


 
Sorry, but it's not. Unless the MRV now has a Cree Q4 or Q5 installed from scratch, which I doubt.
Stefan


----------



## AFAustin (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I have both the "1st gen." MRV and the Tiablo A8. With the MRV on 2xRCR123As and the Tiablo on an 18650, their throw is almost the same, with maybe a slight edge to the MRV. The MRV also has a warmer tint, giving a little better object recognition outdoors. I am nevertheless very impressed with what the A8 puts out on a single 18650, and the reported runtime (haven't tested mine yet) is a huge plus.

Also, and I mentioned this in another thread, I discovered on my A8 that with the bezel fully screwed down, it was a bit out of focus. This resulted in less throw, but also a larger and more smoothly blended hotspot. I backed the bezel off a little and it now has a more sharply defined hotspot, that, as I said, just about equals the MRV's.

I think the MRV and the A8 are both very impressive LED throwers, and I am looking forward to seeing how both Lumapower and Tiablo do as far as offering us easy and economical LED module upgrades as all these wonderful Q5s, R whatevers, Rebels, etc., become available.


----------



## fieldops (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



StefanFS said:


> I know that a lot of people scoff at the MRV and now the A8, which is strange in my opinion, as they are both great flashlights for a variety of tasks (at least they are for me).



I cannot understand why people are down on these lights. Fenix first set the example of listening to what the consumer wanted. the result were better lights and us having an impact on design. Now I see the same thing happening with Tiablo and Lumapower. I think this is superb and hope it becomes even more common with manufacturers. 

looking forward to getting my MRV tomorrow. Glad to hear it has been improved on somewhat in the current generation. Next week I'll take a look at the A8


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



> nice to see that people are interested these lights. I know that a lot of people scoff at the MRV and now the A8, which is strange in my opinion, as they are both great flashlights for a variety of tasks (at least they are for me).



I agree 100%. The CPF's LED section nowadays is all about small Fenixes or cheap DX lights.



> Right now my A8 can't compete in total output with my MRV that has a Cree Q5 and a FluPic, but the A8 _still_ out throws my MRV.



I'm hoping that folks at Tiablo would come up with an upgraded version of the Tiablo A8 using the Q5 bin, or maybe a Rebel 100 or even better... There wouldn't a single stock flashlight in the market to compete with them in case an upgraded Tiablo comes out.:naughty:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



SCEMan said:


> I see no difference at all between the D-mini switch low and the "twist" low on my "dark grey" MRV (using RCR13 or 18650). Did I get a "different" D-Mini switch or am I missing something?


As Stefan pointed out, it seems Luma changed the resistor on later model MRVs. On my 1st generation "natural" finish MRV with the 2-stage D-mini switch (received last week from Ricky), you get basically 3 output modes. There's no difference between hi and low body twists when you put the switch on low. With the switch on hi, the body twist acts normally to give you the default hi and (the not very) low on the MRV. At least, that's how it works on mine with 18650.



MattK said:


> I would expect the MRV on primaries to be as bright as the A8 and perhaps brighter than the A8 on 2 x RCR123A/16340. I look forward to you doing some more testing. Oh, if you would please also try it without the D-Mini switch mod in place as it could possibly be effecting your results.


I have to agree with Stefan - I doubt the MRV will match it. I tested the MRV on primaries when it came in, and it wasn't 15% brighter. But I will test it again, and try the 2xRCR as well. I will also do it without the 2-stage switch (just for you Matt ). But on the 18650 it didn't make a difference - output with the default switch was basically the same as with the D-mini switch on hi. Glad to hear you are carrying the A8 too ... both are nice lights.



StefanFS said:


> Thank you, nice to see that people are interested these lights. I know that a lot of people scoff at the MRV and now the A8, which is strange in my opinion, as they are both great flashlights for a variety of tasks (at least they are for me). Right now my A8 can't compete in total output with my MRV that has a Cree Q5 and a FluPic, but the A8 _still_ out throws my MRV.


Can't see why they'd scoff, as they are excellent lights. As you pointed out, on low, they make good all-purpose lights in addition to their amazing throw capabilities on hi. I'm tempted to upgrade my 1st genersation MRV with my Q5, but I think I'll wait until better tint bins come out. I'm not willing to sacrifice excellent tint for a slight increase in brightness.


----------



## fieldops (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I agree 100%. The CPF's LED section nowadays is all about small Fenixes or cheap DX lights.



I guess most of the topics in the LED section tend to center around EDC lights so I guess that accounts for some of it. I also see the same folks over and over again in these Tiablo/Lumapower threads every day, so there must be an interest in long throw LED lights as well. I know throw has always been my interest.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I might have to snag one of those A8s, since the flashlight gnomes appear to have stolen my MRV for their nefarious plans.

1. Collect MRVs
2.
3. Profit!


----------



## Kraid (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I'm probably going to sound foolish, but how would an aspheric mag (4-D cell Malkoff) compare in throw to this lights. I'm just starting to research throwers and am trying to figure out if I should get a Malkoff drop-in or if a whole new light would be smarter.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Kraid said:


> I'm probably going to sound foolish, but how would an aspheric mag (4-D cell Malkoff) compare in throw to this lights. I'm just starting to research throwers and am trying to figure out if I should get a Malkoff drop-in or if a whole new light would be smarter.


 
I have something similar in my 3DMäg that I did myself from old copper. No aspheric lens in mine though. I'm not sure if you mean that you are to get a dropin and then mount a big asperic lens, or if you mean just the dropin in itself.







It's my intention to do beamshots over a larger distance with the Tiablo, MRV, my Mäg and some other light sometime during the coming nights. My Mäg has ~990 mA at the led, which is an SSC P4 USXOH. It produces enormous amounts of light, and it doesn't have a chance compared with my MRV and Tiablo A8 when it comes to throw. A big aspheric lens would improve throw.
Stefan


----------



## Kraid (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I have an aspheric mag built pretty much just like KingGlamis's in this thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169749 I'm using the Terralux right now, but plan to either get a Malkoff drop-in or just a whole new light. Based on what seems better.
A malkoff + 4-D =$100
A8 = $100
MRV = $120

So price isn't the biggest determining factor here.

Most of my posts are trying to figure out what lights will do me the most good at work, this is for play!


----------



## ceramide (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

For the record, I am running primaries in both my A8 and MRV as I am looking for a weapons light to tape switch and IMO primaries are more practical for this purpose, so can't speak to the 18650's directly. I'll pick a couple up, give them a try, and adapt as needed. However, initiating Low to Hi with the A8 is somewhat erratic, so I may have a switch glitch as the root cause of the discrepancy evil here. Can't affect the focus of the A8 very much at 150 yards by playing with the various components, so that doesn't seem to be it. Do agree the MRV's tint is warmer and that may account for the increased visual perception both by naked eye and through the scope at distance. That's very hard to quantitate, of course. However, it is one of the primary reasons that I'm trying to get out of incandescents and into LEDs for weapons lights. For my eyes, I see a lot more in white than I can in yellow. 
-Ceramide


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Kraid said:


> I have an aspheric mag built pretty much just like KingGlamis's in this thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169749 I'm using the Terralux right now, but plan to either get a Malkoff drop-in or just a whole new light. Based on what seems better.
> A malkoff + 4-D =$100
> A8 = $100
> MRV = $120
> ...


 
I see. I have been thinking about getting one of those lenses, but they have been out of stock. You'd have to factor in size and weight into this. The lens in itself must weigh quite a lot since it's big and thick. I have been following the aspeheric thread for a while and I haven't seen any figures about output. Does anyone know the throw Lux 
on this setup?
Stefan


----------



## BGater (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I have 2 of these lenses (for the mag head) on the way and will post some lux readings with several diff bulb types when they get here. I need to run some tests between the stock plastic lens and the UCL, also. Seems brighter to the naked eye with the UCL.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

I just couldn't help myself. I just HAD to put an CREE Q5 WG led and my last FluPic in this light. Conservatively, with a margin for error, *26 000 Lux* in throw @ one metre. Unbelieveable, outrageous and beautiful. The reflector is a work of art!
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

 Wow, that must be a sight to see!

Well done! :bow:


----------



## Nitro (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan,

How's the switch on that Tiablo, for being a reverse clicky? Do you know of any forward clicky switches that might fit?

Thanks.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Nitro said:


> Stefan,
> 
> How's the switch on that Tiablo, for being a reverse clicky? Do you know of any forward clicky switches that might fit?
> 
> Thanks.


 
It's really good, but it's a two level switch. Low-high-off. It might be possible to make a McClicky(?don't know if it's called that?) fit somehow. I think both Tiablo and LumaPower are working on forward click switches, Tiablo & LP switches are interchangeable between my lights since they fit in the respective switch assemblies.
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Do you know if the new forward switchs will fit in the existing lights?


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Did you take pics of the mod? Can you share how you replaced the driver for the flupic? what size flupic did you use? can you post pics comparing the Lumapower Q5 vs the Tiablo Q5?



StefanFS said:


> I just couldn't help myself. I just HAD to put an CREE Q5 WG led and my last FluPic in this light. Conservatively, with a margin for error, *26 000 Lux* in throw @ one metre. Unbelieveable, outrageous and beautiful. The reflector is a work of art!
> Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



AlexGT said:


> Did you take pics of the mod? Can you share how you replaced the driver for the flupic? what size flupic did you use? can you post pics comparing the Lumapower Q5 vs the Tiablo Q5?


 
I did it like this, the A8 is similar to the MRV: MRVQ5

I use a thin screwdriver to gently tap out the stock driver through the wire holes by the CREE, making sure the screwdriver securely rest on the drivers contact ring. Teflon wiring, arctic silver epoxy under the emitter. The stock emitter is easy to pry out, some spongy thermal epoxy under it. You need to file down the star. I used the plastic black cover as a guide when filing down the star and as a centering guide. The tricky part was to put the driver with it's contact ring back in the head. I put in a vise and gently tapped it in using a wood pencil and a hammer. The 0.55" FluPic was used, I don't know if it needs to be heatsinked/potted. The one in my MRV seems to do OK, and it's been in there for a while. 
Beamshots will have to wait for a bit, until I have time to do it.
Stefan


----------



## Likebright (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

StefanFS,
Great review.
It was instrumental in my decision to order mine.
Glad I did.

On the Tiablo thread I noted that you could put a 3/32: 3/8" size O-ring around the top part of the switch boot above the flange then put the boot and the switch back into the light. This causes the switch and boot to be recessed and the pad of the switch's boot is pretty much even with the flat surface of the top of the light. Much less chance of accidental activation.


I have noticed that the light will flicker a bit and then go to full power when the switch is thrown a second time. I assume this is probably a function of the regulator (changing batteries has no effect) but wonder if any one else has noticed this? 

Mike


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Likebright said:


> I have noticed that the light will flicker a bit and then go to full power when the switch is thrown a second time. I assume this is probably a function of the regulator (changing batteries has no effect) but wonder if any one else has noticed this?
> 
> Mike


 
That's strange, my A8 never flickered with the stock switch. That switch was very precise and quick.
Stefan


----------



## Likebright (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

StefanFS,
Oh nuts, I hope it isn't fixing to crap out on me!
Humm, have you found an other switch for yours?
I sure would like to put a push to on and latch switch for mine even if it's only one brightness. 
Mike


----------



## whitedoom34 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Thank you Stephen for the amazing review and the absolutely amazing photographs! I had been looking, more like waiting, for a throw monster of a led light, and your reveiw really got me hooked on the A8. I didn't even know that the A8 existed before I read your review. But your detailed review and beamshots pushed me over the edge, and before I knew it, I had bought one of my own! It just arrived today, and I agree with everything you said. Its not even dark yet and I love it! It easily creams any of the lights in my small collection in overall brightness, throw, fit and finish, and overall quality. Thank you Stephen for helping me choose a wonderful light!


----------



## Luciaro (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

If i use 18650 protected can i switch on the light (on high) immediately?
Or i just wait 3 minutes?

Thanks ... Luciaro


----------



## MattK (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

You can go right to high on an 18650 - the 18650 is, IMO, the ideal configuration for the A8.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



Likebright said:


> StefanFS,
> Oh nuts, I hope it isn't fixing to crap out on me!
> Humm, have you found an other switch for yours?
> I sure would like to put a push to on and latch switch for mine even if it's only one brightness.
> Mike


 
Disassemble the tailcap and take the switch PCB out from the tailcap and make sure everything has good and solid contact when you assemble it again. Maybe that will help.

I'm using a single level switch from a D-mini (the PCB insert) in the Tiablo switch assembly, that's because I'm using a multimode driver now (FluPic).
Stefan


----------



## Likebright (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan,
I have had a little time to mess with this now.
It seems to be the 18650s I have. All of the batteries I got from Battery Junction (4) seem to behave the same way with a little flicker to full power on the second click. However with my Pila 168As, on the second click, it goes strait to full with just a hint of flicker once and a great while. Pretty sure it isn't the light now. Although it may have to do with the contacts. 
Mike


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

If it is the contacts I hear that gold stuff works pretty well to create better conductivity...that may solve your problem once and for all. Man I would love to own an A8 if only I had the money to buy a shelf queen/rescue light.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Stefan, have you recieved the Aspheric lens you were going to get to compare a SSC aspheric mag to the tiablo and MRV?

AlexGT


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*

Yes I have it. Now I'm waiting for parts (heatsinks and an additional Mag). Just some preliminary results: SSC P4 with the 50 mm aspheric lens gives me ~26 000 Lux @ 1m, that's without the reflector. With the reflector in it it's ~22 000 Lux. 
With the stock lens and reflector ~13 000 Lux. With the stock reflector and no stock lens installed ~13 800 Lux. So the stock plastic lens is responsible for a ~5-6% loss in output.

I did a quick test with the aspheric 50 mm (35 mm FL) and an CREE Q5 driven at 1.2A and got way over 50 000 Lux at 1 m. Since these lenses demand CREE emitters to really fly I'm doing another host Mag for the lens I have mounted in an old Mag head. 
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: TIABLO A8 -Throwmaster! Runtimes, Beamshots @ 20 to 250 meters. Throw contest!!!*



StefanFS said:


> I did a quick test with the aspheric 50 mm (35 mm FL) and an CREE Q5 driven at 1.2A and got way over 50 000 Lux at 1 m. Since these lenses demand CREE emitters to really fly I'm doing another host Mag for the lens I have mounted in an old Mag head.
> Stefan



This will be my next toy. What are you using for a driver, heatsink etc.? Any pics?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 27, 2007)

Post #1 updated with some details on the limited Tiablo A9 model.

Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 27, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> Post #1 updated with some details on the limited Tiablo A9 model.
> 
> Stefan



Awesome! Thanks Stefan! :twothumbs

If my assumptions are correct, the A8-Q5 will be brighter with 18650's, which would be the same as the A9 with RCR123's and CR123's. 

~21000 Lux is pretty good, though less then your Q5'd A8 at ~27000. I wonder what the actual current at the emitter is. Is there an easy way to test it?

I'm going to be happy with my A8-Q5 for a while, until I decide to upgrade the driver to get more current.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 27, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Awesome! Thanks Stefan! :twothumbs
> 
> If my assumptions are correct, the A8-Q5 will be brighter with 18650's, which would be the same as the A9 with RCR123's and CR123's.
> 
> ...


 
I got a real lottery winner with the particular Q5 I put in my A8, max output in the bin and very low forward voltage. That should account for a bit of the difference. 
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 27, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> I got a real lottery winner with the particular Q5 I put in my A8, max output in the bin and very low forward voltage. That should account for a bit of the difference.
> Stefan



Let's hope I get a lottery winner with my A8-Q5, hopefully arriving next week. I'm looking forward to your pics though.

Side note: What kind of light meter are you using? I just ordered the one from DX for $28. I heard it is consistent, though a bit on the low side.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Stefan - great update with the A9. Seems like a reasonable increase in output with the new circuit and emitter.

Looking forward to your detailed testing of the light (as always)! :twothumbs



Nitro said:


> Side note: What kind of light meter are you using? I just ordered the one from DX for $28. I heard it is consistent, though a bit on the low side.


Hi Nitro - FYI, there's a great old Silverfox thread from when folks around here benchmarked their lightmeters to a standard set of lights:
Light Meter Benchmark Testing – CPF style

You'll see there was about ~15% or so lux standard deviation on white LED testing in that round of ~30 or so meters.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 28, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> Looking forward to your detailed testing of the light (as always)! :twothumbs


 
Sorry, but it won't be any detailed testing this time. At least no runtimes. I already FluPic'd it. Now it's up to 24 600 Lux on 18650 LiION (not fully charged), that's throw Lux @ 1 metre. I'll put up some pics when I have time. It wasn't possible to measure mA to the led, just didn't work, it's a very complex driver in this, components on both sides. I really hope that the R bin CREE emitters have less of a variation in forward voltage, one Q5 I have reads 3.97 Volt at 700 mA, the winner in my A8 reads 3.76 Volt at 1200 mA!!!!
Stefan

Edit.
At last, with one fully charged AW 18650 and the FluPic on burst: 26 870 Lux in throw @ one metre. Nice.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 28, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Side note: What kind of light meter are you using? I just ordered the one from DX for $28. I heard it is consistent, though a bit on the low side.


 
One of these they have many names, Reed ST-1300 etc. Range is actually up to 200 000 Lux. Very accurate.
I also have access to one of these at work.
Both are within 0-5 % of each other, with most lights ~1-2% variation.

I have a third inbuilt in my Velleman multimeter, can't find the model #. That one only goes to 10 000 Lux, but it's also very accurate.
Stefan


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 28, 2007)

Nitro, where did you get your hands on a A8-Q5? Did you order from Tiablo directly? Is he shipping already?

AlexGT



Nitro said:


> Let's hope I get a lottery winner with my A8-Q5, hopefully arriving next week. I'm looking forward to your pics though.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 29, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> Nitro, where did you get your hands on a A8-Q5? Did you order from Tiablo directly? Is he shipping already?
> AlexGT


I haven't got my hands on it yet, but I'm expecting it real soon. :naughty:


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 29, 2007)

Added a few A9 pics to post #1.


----------



## twren1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I was wondering how the pelican 7060 compared to these lights as far as through and lux readings.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Aug 31, 2007)

Btw people while looking on the web I found this cool Jap blog about flashlights. It features the A8 vs the A9! For short range and long range comparison. I can't read Jap, but pictures tell a thousand words! 

http://alteisen.blog.ocn.ne.jp/yoga/2007/08/tiablo_a8s_q5.html

And also the "A8 Q5" is the A9 actually. I guess the guy got a little mixed up.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the link Nutz.

The 85-Q5 has a brighter hotspot than the A8 in the first set of pictures. However the long distance shots were not aimed the same, so it's hard to tell. The A8-Q5 was aimed higher, making the building light up more. The A8 was aimed lower, making the street light up more.

I'm also wondering what batteries they were using. It's still a good comparison though. I can't wait to get my A8-Q5 next week. :naughty:


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 31, 2007)

Terrific thread and great beamshots StefanFS. Beamshots can be huge work. Sometimes it's not as easy as it looks.
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 1, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Thanks for the link Nutz.
> 
> The 85-Q5 has a brighter hotspot than the A8 in the first set of pictures. However the long distance shots were not aimed the same, so it's hard to tell. The A8-Q5 was aimed higher, making the building light up more. The A8 was aimed lower, making the street light up more.
> 
> I'm also wondering what batteries they were using. It's still a good comparison though. I can't wait to get my A8-Q5 next week. :naughty:


 
No prob Nitro. If you look at the links on the side the newer post on the A9 has the A8 and A9 shining at the building, not like in the previous post where the A9 was at the building and the A8 on the road.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 1, 2007)

This may have been answered in another thread but I'm having trouble finding the answer - how's the regulation of the A9 version with 2x 123A primaries?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 1, 2007)

nutz_about_lights said:


> No prob Nitro. If you look at the links on the side the newer post on the A9 has the A8 and A9 shining at the building, not like in the previous post where the A9 was at the building and the A8 on the road.



Cool! In those shots the A8-Q5 is definitely brighter.


----------



## ah-see (Sep 1, 2007)

JNewell said:


> This may have been answered in another thread but I'm having trouble finding the answer - how's the regulation of the A9 version with 2x 123A primaries?


Here you go.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2055221&postcount=1


----------



## JNewell (Sep 1, 2007)

ah-see said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2055221&postcount=1


 
Looks like a *perfect regulation curve* for 123A cells! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Luciaro (Sep 1, 2007)

A question...

I turn on the light, the first mode is low, then high, then off...it's ok

If i want the sistem of Luma 301 what can i do?
(screw head for switch on the light in last mode without press the click)




What can i/we do?

P.s. Stefan this is a great review


----------



## Luciaro (Sep 14, 2007)

Enyone give help?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 14, 2007)

Luciaro said:


> If i want the sistem of Luma 301 what can i do?
> (screw head for switch on the light in last mode without press the click)


I'm afraid you are out of luck there, as the Tiablo's tailcap threads are not anodized.

I've heard of people attempting to use teflon tape (plumber's tape) or graphite powder on the threads as a poor man's tailcap lock-out, but not surprisingly this doesn't work well. The only time I've found teflon tape useful was when there was anoidizing present but it wasn't perfect.

Another alternative would be to find a replacement clicky switch that had the mode/sequence you like. For example the default Lumapower MRV clicky switch is a single-stage Hi reverse clicky that would fit and work fine. But then you would loose the low mode of the A8 switch (which is the same as the Luma D-min 2-stage switch).


----------



## Jamesmark72 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, for the dumb question but i have to ask. I have the A8 with the Q5 led (at least thats what i ordered), but how can i tell if it really is the upgraded version? Im using the cr123a's and it does switch between low and high but it wont put a beam out like those pictures.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 17, 2007)

Jamesmark72 said:


> Sorry, for the dumb question but i have to ask. I have the A8 with the Q5 led (at least thats what i ordered), but how can i tell if it really is the upgraded version? Im using the cr123a's and it does switch between low and high but it wont put a beam out like those pictures.


 
Can you be more specific? More details please. Do you feel that it's dim?
Stefan


----------



## Jamesmark72 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess i need a picture if what that led is suppose to look like. It does ok for maybe around 60 meters, but i definately cant see things being lit up like those pics are doing at that distance.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 17, 2007)

If you have good eyes you should be able to light up stuff in dark conditions at distances over 100 metres, and a bit more. That is, lighting them up good enough to see in detail what it is. Have you checked all the obvious things like batteries, contact points, screwed down the switch module tight, cleaned the threads etc.? It should be hysterically bright for a flashlight that size, both my Tiablos are. It could be a faulty emitter or driver. Do you have any other lights to compare it with?
Stefan


----------



## Jamesmark72 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an Ultrastinger, it's nowhere near that. Im just trying to determine if i got the upgraded version vs a stock one.


----------



## Jamesmark72 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, well nevermind. I'll just return it.


----------



## daveman (Sep 20, 2007)

Jamesmark72 said:


> I have an Ultrastinger, it's nowhere near that. Im just trying to determine if i got the upgraded version vs a stock one.


I have an Ultrastinger as well (with a fresh new bulb too), and "even" my 2D Malkoff mag reaches parity with the Ultrastinger in throw, how much more so should an A8 or A9 with a Q5 emitter? 
You probably got a lemon.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 20, 2007)

Some people have been asking me how a Tiablo with FluPic performs. So I did a runtime with the FluPic on burst mode in my Tiablo A8. Burst mode means in this case ~1190 ma to the led, which is a CREE Q5 WG with a vf of 3.56 Volt at 1000 mA. It was done with one AW 18650 LiION cell. Starting voltage 4.16 Volt, stop voltage 3.29 Volt when I terminated the runtime test at 180 minutes. It goes on for a while at lower output. Throw Lux at the start were 27 300 Lux at one metre. Keep in mind this was done with an overdriven CREE, runtimes on lower levels, eg. level 9, are flatter. Still, after 90 minutes on burst the FluPic'd Tiablo puts out slightly over 20 000 Lux in throw. 







Stefan


----------



## BGater (Sep 20, 2007)

Stefan: impressive combo you have put together. Those numbers are mind blowing.

I got most of my order and have a handfull of 1 amp 5 mode drivers, got the wires soldered on without incident, but now lack the intestinal fortitude to rip into my shiny new A9 . I thought maybe after it gets a scratch or two I will be more inclined to gut it, but with the HA coating it may be some time down the road before a scratch appears. :laughing:


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 20, 2007)

BGater said:


> Stefan: impressive combo you have put together. Those numbers are mind blowing.
> 
> I got most of my order and have a handfull of 1 amp 5 mode drivers, got the wires soldered on without incident, but now lack the intestinal fortitude to rip into my shiny new A9 . I thought maybe after it gets a scratch or two I will be more inclined to gut it, but with the HA coating it may be some time down the road before a scratch appears. :laughing:


 
Thanks! That's my problem. I'm never satisfied, I just have to mess with everything. But this combination is really good. Too bad the guy making FluPics is on extended vacation/starting his new job in the US. The Tiablos and MRV's do tend to benefit from drive circuits that are optimized for 18650 LiION cells. The 1A 5 mode drivers perform well with an emitter with low forward voltage, they have a similar discharge curve.
Stefan


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey, excellent review! Im thinking of either a MRV or A8/9 - just trying to decide still which one I want (yes I know I should get all of them!).. But one thing I couldn't believe - its so light at night over there! Here in NZ even in summer with daylight saving sun sets at around 10pm them doesn't start to rise until 5amish - very dark in between and of course I love it! Haha


----------



## Dobbler (Sep 21, 2007)

Brozneo said:


> Hey, excellent review! Im thinking of either a MRV or A8/9 - just trying to decide still which one I want (yes I know I should get all of them!).. But one thing I couldn't believe - its so light at night over there! Here in NZ even in summer with daylight saving sun sets at around 10pm them doesn't start to rise until 5amish - very dark in between and of course I love it! Haha



A9 is a better thrower due to the deeper reflector. Both have about the same build quality. Both have forward clickys available as options. The MRV is a little heavier in the hand, but the A9 doesn't feel any less substantial.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 27, 2007)

Today I did an experiment on my Tiablo A9. Recently I managed to crack the lens on it and I have been exploring options to replace that lens. I took the lens from my A8 and took a throw reading at one metre with the A9. Then I removed the stock lens and the bezel and took one of my UCL lenses for Mag and held it tightly against the reflector. Guess what? Throw improved with 2200 Lux at one metre. Almost the same story when I did this with an MRV, +2300 Lux. 

So, please Mr. Flashlightlens, provide us with replacement UCL lenses for Tiablo A8/9 and MRV. A diameter of 42 mm will work just fine for both Tiablo A9/8 and MRV:candle:.

In the meantime I have arranged to have glass lenses made from a local specialist glazier shop, 19 layers of AR-coating on both sides and a 1% light transmission loss. I'll be changing the lenses in my two Tiablos, my two MRVs and in my two D-minis. 

Stefan


----------



## BGater (Sep 27, 2007)

UCL's are amazing, have them in my Mags. Never crossed my mind about one in the Tiablo. I know the UCL made a huge differance over the factory plastic Mag lens.

I wonder if enough of us email Flashlightlens with a request, they might run a batch through at the specs we need ? What thickness would work best for the Tiablo and MRV ? If we are all in agreement on the same specs, and ask for the same in an email we may luck out.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 27, 2007)

BGater said:


> UCL's are amazing, have them in my Mags. Never crossed my mind about one in the Tiablo. I know the UCL made a huge differance over the factory plastic Mag lens.
> 
> I wonder if enough of us email Flashlightlens with a request, they might run a batch through at the specs we need ? What thickness would work best for the Tiablo and MRV ? If we are all in agreement on the same specs, and ask for the same in an email we may luck out.


 
I already notified Flashlightlens. Thickness is 2 mm for both, that's what I ordered from my local glazier. It doesn't cost that much to have such lenses made locally if you have a specialised glazier nearby. But UCL lenses would be nicer...
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd be in for a couple UCL's.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 27, 2007)

Nitro said:


> I'd be in for a couple UCL's.


You need to get an email sent off to Flashlightlens....
Stefan


----------



## BGater (Sep 27, 2007)

Email sent. Im going to play with my A9 and a UCL tonight and see what I can get. Very excited ! :twothumbs


----------



## Likebright (Sep 27, 2007)

I too have just requested from flashlightlens that they make a 42mm lens to fit the Tiablo

Mike


----------



## JNewell (Sep 27, 2007)

I will join the crowd and send an email.

Edit: sent last night.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 27, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> You need to get an email sent off to Flashlightlens....
> Stefan


 
Done.


----------



## Saiga (Sep 28, 2007)

who,or what,is "flashlightlens" and how much will these cost ?


----------



## Tronic (Sep 28, 2007)

Saiga said:


> who,or what,is "flashlightlens" and how much will these cost ?


That's this site: www.flashlightlens.com


----------



## flashlightlens (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I don't know...... I've only received like 20 emails about a 42mm lens over the past week.....

I'm in. Let me work on getting some of these cut for you guys. Give me about 3 weeks to get some ready.

Not having one of these, I need to make sure you all agree that 42mm is the right size..??


----------



## BGater (Sep 29, 2007)

My Tiablo A9 lens measures....

1.645 in = 41.783 mm across

.081 in = 2.0574 mm thick

There seems to be enough room for 42mm to work just fine. Stefan and others, can you check this on the MRV as I dont have that torch to measure ? 

Im in for 2 of these. I bet when word gets around CPF more people will want some. Maybe some of the Tiablo and MRV light dealers would be interested as well. 

Thanks a bunch to Flashlightlens ! Cant beat this kind of customer service. :twothumbs


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

flashlightlens said:


> Well, I don't know...... I've only received like 20 emails about a 42mm lens over the past week.....


 
It's all Stefan's fault. He told us to do it.


----------



## daberti (Sep 29, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> I already notified Flashlightlens. Thickness is 2 mm for both, that's what I ordered from my local glazier. It doesn't cost that much to have such lenses made locally if you have a specialised glazier nearby. But UCL lenses would be nicer...
> Stefan



Stefan, could you please order one more lens for me (T8) at your local glazier?
PP at the ready.

TIA


----------



## daberti (Sep 29, 2007)

flashlightlens said:


> Well, I don't know...... I've only received like 20 emails about a 42mm lens over the past week.....
> 
> I'm in. Let me work on getting some of these cut for you guys. Give me about 3 weeks to get some ready.
> 
> Not having one of these, I need to make sure you all agree that 42mm is the right size..??



I'm in for one


----------



## JNewell (Sep 29, 2007)

If this goes forward, I'd order 2 for my 1 light - worth having a spare.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 30, 2007)

My MRV lenses have the same dimensions, 42 mm x 2 mm. Unfortunately I only have the "old" style caliper (non-digital) but there is some extra room in my Tiablos and MRVs, so I don't think it's going to be a problem. I'm in for four lenses. That's really great news, thank you Flashlightlens! I'm sure some of my fellow MRV & Tiablo owners in Sweden will be interested.

Now I only need to source better o-rings for the lenses!

Stefan


----------



## Dobbler (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the cost on these lenses? If reasonable, I would order at least two and as many as four.


----------



## flashlightlens (Sep 30, 2007)

The UCL's would be the same as our others - $5.25/ea. This would include a chamfered edge as well.


----------



## Dobbler (Sep 30, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> What's the cost on these lenses? If reasonable, I would order at least two and as many as four.



What size would fit a D-Mini or M3 TurboForce head?


----------



## Steve L (Sep 30, 2007)

flashlightlens said:


> The UCL's would be the same as our others - $5.25/ea. This would include a chamfered edge as well.


I'm in for four UCL's.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 30, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> What size would fit a D-Mini or M3 TurboForce head?


 
31 mm in diameter and 2 mm thickness for D-mini. I don't know about the M3 since I don't have that flashlight.
Stefan


----------



## daberti (Sep 30, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> 31 mm in diameter and 2 mm thickness for D-mini. I don't know about the M3 since I don't have that flashlight.
> Stefan


 
M3's TurboHead lens and reflector are exactly the same as D-Mini.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 30, 2007)

Another order for 1 - UCL in 42 mm x 2 mm.


----------



## StefanFS (Oct 11, 2007)

I got my locally cut lenses for my D-mini, Tiablo and MRV flashlights from the glazier yesterday. AR coating on both sides of high quality glass. My two MRVs are up 2100 Lux in throw, my two Tiablos are up 2000 Lux and the two D-minis are up 1700 Lux. I'm still planning on UCL in the Tiablo and MRV lights.
Stefan


----------



## JNewell (Oct 11, 2007)

I have kinda lost track of where the order is with Flashlightlens - still pending? I am definitely still interested per my earlier post.


----------



## jay33t (Oct 11, 2007)

I also would be interested in a couple of these UCL's. :twothumbs


----------



## vic2367 (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice review,,,thanks


----------



## cranphin (Oct 12, 2007)

Quite interested in 2, or 3 of the UCL lenses, fitting MRV :twothumbs
Is it certain 42mm will work, anyone have any detailed measurement?

What method does Flashlightlens recommende for cleaning these lenses anyways?

I've been using denatured alcohol on the old MRV lenses, but apparently that might not be a great idea since the stuff has 1% aceton in it nowadays.
Part of the reason I'm interested in new lensens, besides being better, is I don't know if I cleaned the coating off  (How do you tell?)

People recommended US brand cleaning stuffs, but can't find the names in Europe.

Should this be moved to a MRV/Tiablo UCL lens thread ?


----------



## flashlightlens (Oct 17, 2007)

Guess what.....

42mm is too big. I just got some 42mm lenses and tested them in my A9. The stock lens measures about 41.78 (at its largest diameter) and fits. My lens measures 42.02 at its largest and doesn't clear the ridge......

I measure the ID past that ridge at 41.92mm.

I'm going to have to regrind all of the lenses I have down to 41.80mm +0.00mm. Give me a few more weeks.....


----------



## BGater (Oct 17, 2007)

As posted above, my A9 lens is 41.783 mm, same as yours. I tried an inside caliper at 42 and it seemed that it would fit ok. I guess getting a lens itself to drop in at 42 is a differant story. My apologies if my measurments caused this, feel like a heel now. :sigh:

Stefan, did the ones you had made at 42 fit your Tiablo's ? Maybe the lights vary a little from one to another ?


----------



## JNewell (Oct 17, 2007)

The lens in mine mikes at 41.9mm and is *very* tight coming out of the bezel.


----------



## BGater (Oct 17, 2007)

My factory lens flops in and out loose as a goose. :thinking:


----------



## StefanFS (Oct 18, 2007)

BGater said:


> As posted above, my A9 lens is 41.783 mm, same as yours. I tried an inside caliper at 42 and it seemed that it would fit ok. I guess getting a lens itself to drop in at 42 is a differant story. My apologies if my measurments caused this, feel like a heel now. :sigh:
> 
> Stefan, did the ones you had made at 42 fit your Tiablo's ? Maybe the lights vary a little from one to another ?


 
The lenses I had made fits very well, they were between 41.93 to 42.15 in diameter, since they were hand cut. The 42.15 did fit in my A9! But not in my A8! The MRV's were no problem at 42 mm. I did invest in a digital caliper and it measures my stock lenses at 41.99, 41.98, 41.97 and 41.98mm. Not good to have caused extra work for Flashlightlens...........
It's my understanding that different versions of MRV and Tiablo lights do sometimes come from different factories. I think my A8 and A9 come from different factories as well as my two MRV's, which I know come from different factories. 

I'll take the lenses as they are today, no need to regrind at least four of them.
Stefan


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 18, 2007)

42mm (MRV) is fine for me too.


----------



## cranphin (Oct 18, 2007)

I want two or three MRV'ies still ^_^


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 9, 2007)

flashlightlens said:


> Guess what.....
> 
> 42mm is too big. I just got some 42mm lenses and tested them in my A9. The stock lens measures about 41.78 (at its largest diameter) and fits. My lens measures 42.02 at its largest and doesn't clear the ridge......
> 
> ...



What's the update on the Lenses?

Are you going to post this on your website?


----------



## Geode (Nov 11, 2007)

Stefan,

Thanks for all the work you put in to the Tiablo A8 review - it really helps to see some beamshots and have someone's opinion before buying.


----------



## SoSa (Nov 12, 2007)

.


----------



## SoSa (Nov 12, 2007)

flashlightlens said:


> Guess what.....
> 
> 42mm is too big. I just got some 42mm lenses and tested them in my A9. The stock lens measures about 41.78 (at its largest diameter) and fits. My lens measures 42.02 at its largest and doesn't clear the ridge......
> 
> ...



I intend to use this lens in my Dereelight DBS. Since the diameter of the DBS lens is around 44 mm, for me 42 mm is a good but a bit loose fit. 

Do not regrind for me.
Thanks


----------



## flashlightlens (Nov 12, 2007)

SoSa said:


> I intend to use this lens in my Dereelight DBS. Since the diameter of the DBS lens is around 44 mm, for me 42 mm is a good but a bit loose fit.
> 
> Do not regrind for me.
> Thanks


 

All of the lenses are being reground - sorry...

These are still in the works. I'll post here when they're available on our site.


----------



## cmichael (Nov 12, 2007)

flashlightlens said:


> All of the lenses are being reground - sorry...
> 
> These are still in the works. I'll post here when they're available on our site.


 
Ok...put 2 on the side of me too..:twothumbs


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 14, 2008)

After over a year of heavy use of a multitude of Tiablo A8 and A9 lights I have found that these flashlights have som issues.

The Tiablo A8/A9 models have three weak points in the following order: 

The driver. A sharp and sudden drop may knock the rather big and not so well soldered inductor/transformer coil off from it's joints. This problem is more common with the A9, but it applies to the A8 as well. I know of 9 incidents with failed drivers. I have seen 2 myself.
The thermal glue used to glue the led in place. In some A8/A9 lights I have noticed that the led mini star is loose under the plastic cover as it's no longer glued in place. Weak glue. I have seen this in 4 lights when taking them apart.
The stock two level switch have a tendency to burn because the spec's indicate that it should be used with a maximum of 0.5A. This manifests itself in intermittent on-off problems or a delay when turning on etc. I have seen internal damages in 5 stock switches that I've taken apart.
Still there's a lot of Tiablos out there so the failure rate is probably not bigger than for other comparable brands. It's a good host for modding as it has good heatsinking.


----------



## lowatts (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update Stefan. These weak points in the lights are troubling considering they are not in the bargain-price category.


----------



## mar3 (Aug 15, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> After over a year of heavy use of a multitude of Tiablo A8 and A9 lights I have found that these flashlights have som issues.
> 
> The Tiablo A8/A9 models have three weak points in the following order:
> The driver. A sharp and sudden drop may knock the rather big and not so well soldered inductor/transformer coil off from it's joints. This problem is more common with the A9, but it applies to the A8 as well. I know of 9 incidents with failed drivers. I have seen 2 myself.
> ...



1 - I have changed stock driver to a modified 7882 ( better Ui - something like Flupic) 1.4A to the led on high and 0.3mA on low !! 

2- I have changed stock led 

3- I have changed stock switch too, forvard one mode on - off 

and now i have superB Tiablo A9 witch out 3 weak points


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2008)

mar3 said:


> 1 - I have changed stock driver to a modified 7882 ( better Ui - something like Flupic) 1.4A to the led on high and 0.3mA on low !!



 Sounds interesting, which driver is this ?
You don´t have a source of supply for me  ?
thx


----------



## mar3 (Aug 15, 2008)

J.D. said:


> Sounds interesting, which driver is this ?
> You don´t have a source of supply for me  ?
> thx



They are locally made, custom step-down drivers witch cool Ui, but Ui "procesor" could be added too drivers like 7882, 7880, Lambda and meny more ...

I have only few pc. for my mods and custom light's.

ed. 7882 is avilable on DX - sku 7882 

it give's almost flat output


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah, o.k. thanks :twothumbs


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 16, 2008)

mar3 said:


> They are locally made, custom step-down drivers witch cool Ui, but Ui "procesor" could be added too drivers like 7882, 7880, Lambda and meny more ...
> 
> I have only few pc. for my mods and custom light's.
> 
> ...



I use the driver known as 7882 on DX in all my mods where it can physically fit because of it's regulation and versatility. I have done several Tiablo A8/A9 mods with this driver as well as SSC P7 mods with 2.4A AMC7135 driver sandwiches.


----------

